

Star Wars Visual Effects, from AT-ATs to Tauntauns - hoggle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIlYk7KQe-s

======
hoggle
Even though I've got a keen interest in computer graphics I've always found
well-done live-action special effects to be more engaging than digital
effects. There are movies who don't abuse the seemingly limitless power of
computing but in my opinion there are surprisingly few.

Good examples where analog > digital: all the Ray Harryhausen movies, Alien,
Aliens, Blade Runner, Terminator, Predator...

